# New Cichlid tank! NEED HELP!



## trickste913

I am looking at buying around a 55 gallon tank for all cichlids but i am not sure as to what accessories to buy (filter, substrate, etc.). Also, I am curious as to what type and how many cichlids I can put in a tank that size. I am open to any advise and would like to have some ideas for filling the tank up with what fish... Thanks.


----------



## trickste913

Or would a 40 gallon tank with dimensions: Dimensions: 36"L x 18"W x 16"H work??


----------



## Deeda

Welcome to C-F!!!

Either tank may be appropriate for cichlids but you will be limited by how many and which species you choose. Many people choose pool filter sand as the substrate as it is relatively cheap and many cichlids prefer searching the sand for missed bits of food. Filtration can be done in a myriad of ways and price ranges and how much you will need depends on the stocking level of the tank.

Which fish are you interested in stocking and more importantly, what is available in your area?


----------



## trickste913

A local pet store here has quite a variety of cichlids, I prefer the colorful fish that I can watch grow to a decent size over time. I am actually looking at getting a 75 gallon tank, but I am not sure if I will have space. I already own a 55 gallon community tank and a 20 gallon guppy and pristella tetra tank. I like the way the tiger oscar and jack dempsy fish look and the size they can get, but I know the size of the tank will help me make a decision. Would you have any ideas as to what type and how many cichlids I could put into the 40/55 gallon tank?


----------



## walzon1

If you like oscars your going to need a very large tank and although they can grow out in a 40 or 55, they grow quickly so you would be looking to upgrade in 3-6 months. If your starting tank size is 40/55 I would go with Jack Dempsey, EBJD or Green Terrors, Texas all are gorgeous at full size but are slow grower. Of course a 75g would be better to start with. As with size this of course all depends, most fish will be 2-3 inches at most when young so 1 JD in a 75 would look ridiculous. At full size though, a male JD will need a 75g tank by himself. In a 75g you could also start with 6 or so mix of New World cichlids and then slowly get rid of them as they get larger.


----------



## audierou

If you like colorful fish, go with africans... not CA cichlids.


----------



## clhinds78

Check out the cookie cutter section of this site for more help:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/q ... e_list.php

I'd so go with the 75g if you have the space and money. You won't regret it. 55 and 40's have their uses tho and can make nice setups too. Remember tho, the more water the less chance of really screwing something up.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

> If you like colorful fish, go with africans... not CA cichlids.


South and Central Americans are very colorful fish. Not my pictures.


----------



## walzon1

Iggy Newcastle said:


> If you like colorful fish, go with africans... not CA cichlids.
> 
> 
> 
> South and Central Americans are very colorful fish. Not my pictures.
Click to expand...

Awesome Pics.

I'll bet they are even more stunning in person, something about the metallic shimmer on fish that just doesn't capture on camera


----------



## trickste913

Thanks for all the info! I decided on getting a 75 gallon tank and would like to know what other fish would go with an oscar. I really like them (even knowing they can get quite big) and would like all of your inputs on this topic.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Probably nothing. Maybe a pleco? Ask over in the Oscar or SA section of the forum.

Some info on Oscars: 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=248959
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=120976


----------



## KeeperNtheClouds

One important thing to consider with Oscars is that they make a LOT of poo...which can decrease the quality of your water, unless you are wanting to do a lot of water changes. The beauty of your fish are incredibly parallel to the quality of your fish water.

I would suggest that you test your water before adding any significant sort of stock for your fish in order to know your ph levels. That would help you narrow down what you want to stock.

Did you want to put any plants in your aquarium? With cichlids they are not necessary, but it you want some, fake or real, Oscars may be an out...they are playful little buggers and love to redecorate. I've had friends with them and they love to drag around the decor. Quite entertaining but if you're wanting a beautifully arranged tank that stays the same, it won't happen once they start to grow.

Oscars are very fun fish to have if you want a tank where lots of stuff gets moved around (They are like little waterdogs and LOVE to play) and can handle some aggression going on in the tank with more than one fish. Don't get discouraged by anything you pick; just do a lot of research first with advice from experienced keepers. Trial and error is how you learn, which is expensive, and asking other keepers with a lot of experience with the type of fish you want BEFORE you stock anything will save you time, frustration, and MONEY.


----------



## clhinds78

Oscar and a pleco is plenty for a 75G tank. If you were to upgrade to a 150 or even a 200 you could probably add some other large SA cichlids such as earth eaters or jaguars. Most would be ok as long as they don't bug the oscar too much and he can't get them in his mouth. I've seen oscars kept with pacos and tinfoil barbs in a 75G tank, but it just looked crowded to me and, as clouds said, they are quite messy so you don't want a lot of other fish in their tanks.


----------

